# Opening Day in Kansas



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

It was opening weekend in Kansas last weekend. Pretty tough conditions as it was really windy and dry. 

We still managed to shoot some birds though and most importantly, got some young dogs onto some wild quail. 




















My old man...









This young dog's second ever find.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you have any pictures of the birds?
And on the hunting topic what gun do you shoot?
I will be looking for a new shotgun for next year but still not sure yet.
It might just be a 20 gauge O/U.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I are jealous - the only bird in season here are American Woodcock - and still to early for the migrators - the good news - everything comes back in season Nov 27 - if not for trials ! PIKE would go nuts !!!!!!!!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Trevor1000 said:


> Do you have any pictures of the birds?
> And on the hunting topic what gun do you shoot?
> I will be looking for a new shotgun for next year but still not sure yet.
> It might just be a 20 gauge O/U.


I actually don't. As a reward, for the dog, for standing the bird correctly and broke all the way through, I pull off the birds head and give it to the dog. She loves it, it's like crack to her. When she retrieved a bird, I gave her the head as a reward. The other dogs got the reward as well. 
So, we didn't think to take a picture of a bunch of headless birds. 
I also cleaned them right away and gave them to the landowner who allowed us to keep our horses at his place. 

As an aside, I shot a Remington Sparta O/U 12 gauge. It's made in Russia and it's heavy as ****. It's like swinging a 2x4 and heavy carrying. But it's built like a tank, I'm comfortable with it, shoot well with it, and it goes "bang" when I pull the trigger. 
But I don't know that I would recommend it though. It's just so **** heavy.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V-J - next friday the KY quota hunt - sat a field trial then monday back 4 the KY bonus quota hunt - almost 1/2 the fun is getting the gear ready 2 go - picking the long guns - recleaning - picking the shells - making sure PIKE's skid best fits perfectly - and this is just 4 a DAY TRIP - LOL


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

V-John said:


> Trevor1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any pictures of the birds?
> ...


Ya that's a great setup.
And on hourse back too
I have shot a few Grouse this year for the boy and he was pretty good at giving them to me ( havn't done too much training on it yet)
I'm sure he would eat one if I let him.
He jumped in the back of the truck and ate all the feathers.

I have a .410 single shot that i really like but i'm going to need something for Turkey as well.
A friend of mine that was out with me has a 20 Gauge O/U with 2 different chokes, i was a fantastic gun and only about 7 lbs.


----------

